# Genoa - Inter: 25 febbraio 2022 ore 21. Tv e Streaming.



## admin (25 Febbraio 2022)

Genoa - Inter, secondo anticipo del venerdì dopo Milan - Udinese. Si gioca il 25 febbraio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.

Dove vedere Genoa - Inter in tv?

Diretta su DAZN dalle ore 21:00

Seguiranno news e commenti.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Inutile anche giocarla questa, troppa grazia ultimamente, non mi aspetto nulla


----------



## Lineker10 (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Inter, secondo anticipo del venerdì dopo Milan - Udinese. Si gioca il 25 febbraio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Dove vedere Genoa - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Il Genoa è in buona forma, Blessin gli ha dato un gioco piu lineare e concreto. Ha sistemato soprattutto la fase difensiva, ottenendo 4 pareggi nelle ultime 4 partite. Potrebbe non essere una passeggiata per l'Inda.
Risultato non scontato.

Hanno vinto una sola partita finora, a settembre (!), magari ci scappa il risultato clamoroso (magari...)


----------



## Manchester2003!! (25 Febbraio 2022)

Io credo in un pareggio a MArassi


----------



## bmb (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Inter, secondo anticipo del venerdì dopo Milan - Udinese. Si gioca il 25 febbraio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Dove vedere Genoa - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Questa la vincono facile. 2-0 già dopo pochi minuti.


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Complimenti. L’Inter ha giocato un gran calcio.


----------



## rossonero71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

bmb ha scritto:


> Questa la vincono facile. 2-0 già dopo pochi minuti.


Non è detto, questo è il momento che chi si deve salvare deve tirare fuori le unghie, perché ogni punto pesa doppio.che perda 2 partite di seguito e alquanto improbabile.

Un pareggio ci potrebbe scappare, sempre che noi facciamo il nostro dovere contro l'Udinese, mica facile.


----------



## Stex (25 Febbraio 2022)

genoa gia in b. non vincono mai. nemmeno quando stanno vincendo.

passiamo alla prossima


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Genoa - Inter, secondo anticipo del venerdì dopo Milan - Udinese. Si gioca il 25 febbraio 2022 alle ore 21:00 allo stadio Marassi di Genova.
> 
> Dove vedere Genoa - Inter in tv?
> 
> ...


Ritorna Brozovic. Facile trionfo dell'imbattibile truppa nerazzurra, alla conquista di nuovi trofei e nuove civiltà, fino ad arrivare là dove nessuna squadra ha mai vinto prima (semicit.)


----------



## Daniele87 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> genoa gia in b. non vincono mai. nemmeno quando stanno vincendo.
> 
> passiamo alla prossima


Dicevano così anche di noi la scorsa settimana....


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Complimenti. L’Inter ha giocato un gran calcio.



Incredibile Calha. Ha tirato un razzo, imparabile.
Poi danno del nonno, del bollito ad Handanovic: le ha prese tutte!


----------



## chicagousait (25 Febbraio 2022)

Una vittoria abbastanza prevedibile degli interisti, il gol di Lautaro di è stata una bordata che nessuno avrebbe potuto parare


----------



## Stex (25 Febbraio 2022)

chicagousait ha scritto:


> Una vittoria abbastanza prevedibile degli interisti, il gol di Lautaro di è stata una bordata che nessuno avrebbe potuto parare


importante che nessuno si sia fatto male.


----------



## Pungiglione (25 Febbraio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> importante che nessuno si sia fatto male.


Pare che il missile dello 0-3 del Turco abbia trapassato la rete della porta e sia stata sparata su un bibitaro al secondo anello, che ha riportato un grave trauma cranico


----------



## Raryof (25 Febbraio 2022)

Con gli stadi al 75% in trasferta è più dura, vediamo.
Questo è il periodo in cui le squadre di bassa classifica regalano poco o nulla, o hai gamba o deve andarti bene.


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Con gli stadi al 75% in trasferta è più dura, vediamo.
> Questo è il periodo in cui le squadre di bassa classifica regalano poco o nulla, o hai gamba o deve andarti bene.


Leggevo l'altro giorno in diretta una statistica per cui in queste settimane si gioca praticamente sia scudetto che retrocessioni perchè " le piccole" danno tutto e se la giocano con tutti. 
Quando mancano 5/6 partite alla fine generalmente i giochi sono fatti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Impossibile che l Inter perda punti in questa,spero davvero che non si facciano cavolate con l'udinese


----------



## Tobi (25 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi si decide il campionato


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio augurarmi che nessuno si rovini la serata guardando questa partita già scritta.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cosa si è mangiato questo del Genoa? Pazzesco


----------



## Gamma (25 Febbraio 2022)

Non sono proprio dell'umore per gufare stasera, al di là del Milan. Ho dato un'occhiata verso la fine del primo tempo, l'Inter aveva un possesso palla del 76%, ma da quello che ho visto non ha creato molto(ho visto poco però).


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Febbraio 2022)

In questa partita, al contrario della nostra, l'arbitro non fischia mai. Ovviamente l'Inda può picchiare come crede.


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Voglio augurarmi che nessuno si rovini la serata guardando questa partita già scritta.


si però non possiamo neanche sperare che le falliscano tutte, quando noi in primis pareggiamo come di polli con salernitana e udinese. 

ti può andare bene una volta, tipo domenica scorsa, che abbiamo addirittura guadagnato 1 punto, ma non ti può andare bene in eterno.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2022)

Figuratevi se non vincono con questi morti. Gliene fanno 2-3 il secondo tempo. Ma tanto che me ne frega, lo scudetto ed il Milan sono una barzelletta. Sia per i nostri demeriti, sia per i torti, sia per gli infortuni.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> si però non possiamo neanche sperare che le falliscano tutte, quando noi in primis pareggiamo come di polli con salernitana e udinese.
> 
> ti può andare bene una volta, tipo domenica scorsa, che abbiamo addirittura guadagnato 1 punto, ma non ti può andare bene in eterno.


Ma assolutamente, la squadra si è vista nelle ultime uscite (derby compreso), non merita nemmeno il 4° posto, altro che scudetto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> In questa partita, al contrario della nostra, l'arbitro non fischia mai. Ovviamente l'Inda può picchiare come crede.



Vedrai che qualcosa si inventa per farla vincere alle m...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ogni tanto do un'occhiata giusto per vedere a che minuto lo 0-0 si trasforma in 0-1.
Ma anche dovesse terminare 0-0,o 1-1,cosa cambierebbe ?

Tanto lo scudetto in primis non lo vuole vincere la società,altrimenti avrebbe fatto un altro tipo di mercato (soprattutto in quello di riparazione,dove siamo stati ancora più ridicoli rispetto al mercato estivo).

Non lo vogliono vincere i giocatori,altrimenti non giocherebbero in questo modo orribile,sbagliando anche l'impossibile.

E neanche il sistema vorrebbe vederci vincere qualcosa.

Ma è inutile accusare il sistema se poi i primi a non volerlo vincere siamo proprio noi.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Clamoroso rosso non dato a perisic.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Clamoroso rosso non dato a perisic.



L'Inter è protetta.


----------



## kYMERA (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Clamoroso rosso non dato a perisic.


Se è da rosso interviene il Var. Ah no?


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se è da rosso interviene il Var. Ah no?


La avranno dato a ibra .
Messo a referto.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Se è da rosso interviene il Var. Ah no?



Non funziona, è spento.


----------



## Jino (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto do un'occhiata giusto per vedere a che minuto lo 0-0 si trasforma in 0-1.
> Ma anche dovesse terminare 0-0,o 1-1,cosa cambierebbe ?
> 
> Tanto lo scudetto in primis non lo vuole vincere la società,altrimenti avrebbe fatto un altro tipo di mercato (soprattutto in quello di riparazione,dove siamo stati ancora più ridicoli).
> ...



Il mercato estivo è quello principale, altro che quello di gennaio, dai. La cosa più grave è stata la scorsa estate non sostituire Chala e puntare solamente su Diaz che a parte il mese di settembre offre prove totalmente impalpabili. Con il turco in rosa, mica un fenomeno, avremmo almeno 5-6 punti in più ad oggi. Brahim Diaz che è il nostro leader tecnico, il nostro collante tra centrocampo ed attacco, che offre costantemente prestazioni impalpabili, ci sta penalizzando da morire. Arrivati a questo punto se il fantasista è questo si passi alle due punte per l'amor del cielo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Anche se l'Inter non vincesse, non ho più rimpianti come con la Salernitana.

Quando i rimpianti sono troppi, e ad ogni partita, diventa difficile trovarne uno più importante dell'altro.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Febbraio 2022)

Il Genoa ha già due infortunati in questa partita, nell'Inda ovviamente stanno tutti benissimo.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Anche se l'Inter non vincesse, *non ho più rimpianti come con la Salernitana.
> 
> Quando i rimpianti sono troppi, e ad ogni partita, diventa difficile trovarne uno più importante dell'altro.



Vincerà purtroppo.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2022)

Anche se non vincessero non cambierebbe assolutamente nulla. Tanto i nostri senza palle a Napoli perdono.


----------



## RickyB83 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Causato da chalanoglu il danno a cambiaso tanto per cambiare


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Jino ha scritto:


> Il mercato estivo è quello principale, altro che quello di gennaio, dai. La cosa più grave è stata la scorsa estate non sostituire Chala e puntare solamente su Diaz che a parte il mese di settembre offre prove totalmente impalpabili. Con il turco in rosa, mica un fenomeno, avremmo almeno 5-6 punti in più ad oggi. Brahim Diaz che è il nostro leader tecnico, il nostro collante tra centrocampo ed attacco, che offre costantemente prestazioni impalpabili, ci sta penalizzando da morire. Arrivati a questo punto se il fantasista è questo si passi alle due punte per l'amor del cielo.



Si,quello estivo è stato una vera  .
Ma quello di riparazione è stato ancora più vomitevole,dal momento che avevamo fuori i nostri 2 leader difensivi (Tomori per 1 mese e Kjaer per 6 mesi,stagione conclusa) e non sono stati in grado di sostituirli con NESSUNO.

Abbiamo dato via Pellegri (che per carità,un paracarro sempre in infermeria) per poi andare a prendere un giocatore neo 18enne.
E la cosa bella è che il nostro mercato è terminato qua,con il 18enne.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anche se non vincessero non cambierebbe assolutamente nulla. Tanto i nostri senza palle a Napoli perdono.



Secondo me è la classica partita che potremmo vincere, con l'ennesima illusione.
Salvo poi perdere punti in tutte le restanti con le ciofeche.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Anche se non vincessero non cambierebbe assolutamente nulla. Tanto i nostri senza palle a Napoli perdono.



A Napoli vinciamo sicuro.
Perchè con le big non sbagliamo e non facciamo i cagoni.

Il problema sarà affrontare le altre squadre...


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sono talmente deluso che non la gufo nemmeno l'inter..
Non è che si possa sperare che gli altri stiano fermi.
Due punti tra Salernitana e Udinese sono un bel biglietto da visita .


----------



## kYMERA (25 Febbraio 2022)

Perdere lo scudetto contro questa inter è veramente la cosa peggiore che c’è. Sono veramente scarsi.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Sono talmente deluso che non la gufo nemmeno l'inter..*
> Non è che si possa sperare che gli altri stiano fermi.
> Due punti tra Salernitana e Udinese sono un bel biglietto da visita .



Male, bisogna gufare sempre.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (25 Febbraio 2022)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Perdere lo scudetto contro questa inter è veramente la cosa peggiore che c’è. Sono veramente scarsi.



Chi è che aveva ipotizzato che la crisi di febbraio di Inzaghi, in collisione con il tunnel primaverile di Pioli, avrebbe provocato la fine del mondo?

Beh ci ha azzeccato.


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile Chiffi, all'Inda è concesso di tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Arbitraggio indegno per l'inter.
Indegno.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Arbitraggio indegno per l'inter.
> Indegno.



Non indegno, calcolato.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non indegno, calcolato.


Si ma a un certo punto fa schifo.


----------



## diavoloINme (25 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non indegno, calcolato.


Occhio al rigorino.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Si ma a un certo punto fa schifo.



Capirai, intanto ne beneficiano. La gente poi dimentica.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Occhio al rigorino.



Al 90esimo. Sicuro.


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Chi è che aveva ipotizzato che la crisi di febbraio di Inzaghi, in collisione con il tunnel primaverile di Pioli, avrebbe provocato la fine del mondo?
> 
> Beh ci ha azzeccato.



Presente!


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sturaro che piedi quadrati.


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Febbraio 2022)

vincere questo campionato così scarso sarebbe quasi umiliante


----------



## folletto (25 Febbraio 2022)

Il golletto lo faranno ma anche se non dovessero farlo c’è comunque chi non ne approfitta


----------



## Ecthelion (25 Febbraio 2022)

Non voglio vedere il gol dell'Inda al 90⁰, la chiudo qui.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Non voglio vedere il gol dell'Inda al 90⁰, la chiudo qui.



Stanno per arrivare i minuti dell'Inda,fai bene a chiudere tutto,infilati anche sotto le coperte


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Tra poco segna Vecino di testa


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Tra poco segna Vecino di testa


A prescindere da come finirà, pure loro sono messi male se come seconde linee hanno Vecino, Di Marco, Ranocchia, Gagliardini e quel bollito di Vidal.


----------



## folletto (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ridicola simulazione di Dzeko


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (25 Febbraio 2022)

28Maggio2003 ha scritto:


> Tra poco segna Vecino di testa



Caicedo è in panchina/campo ?
Perchè in caso il goal al 94° non è neanche quotato


----------



## Metapiro (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caicedo è in panchina/campo ?
> Perchè in caso il goal al 94° non è neanche quotato


È entrato 5 minuti fa


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Caicedo è in panchina/campo ?
> Perchè in caso il goal al 94° non è neanche quotato


Entrato poco fa, lui farà il secondo gol della sicurezza


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Non la sto vedendo, quanto hanno dato di recupero?


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Non la sto vedendo, quanto hanno dato di recupero?


Finché non segnano mi pare abbia detto il quarto uomo


----------



## Metapiro (25 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque 5 minuti di recupero come in Milan Udinese....5 minuti li ha persi solo Silvestri con una rimessa dal fondo


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Metapiro ha scritto:


> Comunque 5 minuti di recupero come in Milan Udinese....5 minuti li ha persi solo Silvestri con una rimessa dal fondo


In 95' minuti di gioco si è giocato solo 45 minuti di tempo effettivo, roba da matti.


----------



## 7vinte (25 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia ahaha


----------



## willcoyote85 (25 Febbraio 2022)

ci sarà anche qualcuno che in caso di remota vittoria dirà che siamo uno squadrone dalla grande crescita?


----------



## Metapiro (25 Febbraio 2022)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> In 95' minuti di gioco si è giocato solo 45 minuti di tempo effettivo, roba da matti.


Io ero a San Siro... Uno scandalo totale le perdite di tempo. comunque finita 0-0


----------



## Zenos (25 Febbraio 2022)

Meno male che ci son loro


----------



## kYMERA (25 Febbraio 2022)

Imbarazzanti


----------



## Milanoide (25 Febbraio 2022)

Non mi consolo. Mi gira il razzo


----------



## fabri47 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Che sedere. Altro che sprofondo in classifica...È il campionato dei mediocri.


----------



## folletto (25 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile quanto abbiamo buttato nel water in pochi giorni


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

L'Iter non ha vinto, c'è una giustizia divina.


----------



## Hellscream (25 Febbraio 2022)

Aggravante.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sta roba è più incredibile della guerra in ucraina


----------



## UDG (25 Febbraio 2022)

Ci rendiamo conto che potevamo avere 4 punti in più di distacco


----------



## claudiop77 (25 Febbraio 2022)

A questo punto Napoli-Milan assume una importanza fondamentale


----------



## pazzomania (25 Febbraio 2022)

Melme conciate come noi.

Finalmente un campionato decente dai, dopo anni.

Chiaro il livello non sia quello degli anni 2000, ma quando la vincitrice dello scudetto fa 90 punti fa abbastanza schifo.

Meglio cosi


----------



## Andreas89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Questi a Febbraio sono morti. Noi siamo dei polli fessi, il Napoli quello è….


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Grandissimo pioli li sta sfiancando psicologicamente, le pareggeremo o perderemo tutte fino alla fine e all'ultima giornata faremo la spallata finale, pioli stratega


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Non ci avrei giocato mezzo centesimo sul pareggio tra Genoa-Inter.


----------



## SanGigio (25 Febbraio 2022)

Milan: no prego vincetelo voi lo scudetto..
Inter: no ma davvero è tutto vostro


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Melme conciate come noi.
> 
> Finalmente un campionato decente dai, dopo anni.
> 
> ...


Un livello veramente imbarazzante in cui le prime 2 non riescono a battere le ultime 2 nell'arco di 7 giorni.


----------



## Blu71 (25 Febbraio 2022)

UDG ha scritto:


> Ci rendiamo conto che potevamo avere 4 punti in più di distacco



Stesso discorso della scorsa volta, se vincevamo noi probabilmente vinceva pure l'Inter.


----------



## Marilson (25 Febbraio 2022)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Sta roba è più incredibile della guerra in ucraina


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Si profila un derby tra due squadre allo sbando.


----------



## 28Maggio2003 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Se Pioli prende il comando delle truppe ucraine i russi inizieranno a suicidarsi, talismano.


----------



## BossKilla7 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Benissimo


----------



## JoKeR (25 Febbraio 2022)

Sinceramente: al netto dei problemi dell'Inter attuale, il Milan come farebbe a vincere lo scudetto? Come?
Senza leader difensivo, senza ala destra, senza trequartisa e con un centravanti di gran lunga peggio di Dzeko?
Come? La partenza ci aveva illuso e se avessimo ancora Kjaer forse forse... ma con questi arbitraggi, con questo non mercato di gennaio, con Kessie alla deriva e con Pioli che tiene in panchina Kalulu (non Messi, ma sicuramente meglio di Romagnoli) noi come potremmo vincere?

Ah, un applauso ad Ante Rebic.
Vergognoso.


----------



## Maurizio91 (25 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibilissimo, sembra un complotto dei siti di scommesse.
Milan-Salernitana, Milan Udinese, Sassuolo INter, Genoa Inter: 3 pareggi e 1 sconfitta.

Ora mi raccomando, rivalutiamo il momento Milan perché l'Inter non vince, anziché constatare semplicemente che è ANCHE l'Inter ad essere in crisi di risultati


----------



## Now i'm here (25 Febbraio 2022)

mah. 

a sto punto ne approfitti il napoli. 
tra noi e le melme facciamo a gara a chi fa più schifo. 

la gara non l'ho vista ma ho letto di 14 corner a zero per l'inter. 
loro per lo meno ci hanno provato a vincerla, noi andavamo a 2 all'ora invece....


----------



## Kayl (25 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mah.
> 
> a sto punto ne approfitti il napoli.
> tra noi e le melme facciamo a gara a chi fa più schifo.
> ...


l'inter sembra abbia dominato sui numeri, ma ha fatto quattro tiri in porta, con zero miracoli del portiere, tutti tiri in bocca a Sirigu. Il Genoa si è mangiato occasioni ben più grosse.


----------



## folletto (25 Febbraio 2022)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> mah.
> 
> a sto punto ne approfitti il napoli.
> tra noi e le melme facciamo a gara a chi fa più schifo.
> ...


Eh ma non hai visto il Genoa del secondo tempo, non hanno tenuto un pallone


----------



## cris (26 Febbraio 2022)

Spiaze
Godo
Melme


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (26 Febbraio 2022)

Stiamo consegnando lo scudo a sti mediocri senza neppure provarci


----------

